# Your favorite cheese



## Angie (Nov 11, 2007)

What's your favorite cheese?  "Just bite off a hunk and enjoy" cheese, not "cooking with" cheese?

I usually am a toss up between colby and munster, but I really think it's ultimately going to be swiss.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm a  great fan of Brie. I  love it  at   room  temperature with  some  mild crackers.

Beyond just eating out of the fridge, I   love it baked with brown sugar and  walnuts.  Yum.

Buck and I used to go  to a wonderful  restaurant called the Yellow Brick Bank  in Shepherdstown, West  Virginia.  They had a fabulous appetizer  of  Brie and walnuts  that knocked our socks  off.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 11, 2007)

Dry aged smoked gouda.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2007)

Real French munster is a treat.  It's worlds different from the supermarket stuff.   I love it with a baguette and some sausage.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Nov 11, 2007)

Bite off a hunk and eat?  I'm a big fan of pepper jack.
In general?  Marscapone, just because there are a trillion things I do with it.


----------



## bigjimbray (Nov 12, 2007)

I like velveta.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 12, 2007)

Prima donna - a type of Gouda, otherwise a nice piece of Edam is delightful.  Cheddar is extremely hard to beat. If I can eat it with something, like a strawberry, Brie.

But then Baby Bel, Laughing Cow (with an apple) and Kraft singles (with either grapes or cherry tomatoes) will always have a place in my heart come snack time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2007)

I love so many cheeses, and i will occasionally remove a chunk and munch it from almost any cheese, including veined cheeses, and parmesano regiano, asiago, and romano pecorino.  But my all-time favorite is Balderson Heritage Cheedar, aged 5 years.  You can't eat a bunch of it as it is very strong, but then again, it only takes a couple of small bites to satisfy.

If I want just ahunk of cheese to munch on, then colby is my favorite snackin' cheese, with a stick of pepperoni along side.  Yum.

Oh, and if you do a search, you will find a similar thread with a host of responses.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## elaine l (Nov 12, 2007)

I am with Bilb on the gouda.  I also like some of the soft ripe cheeses.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2007)

Sharp cheddar. I always have some, so it must be my favorite.
And yes, I have been known to break off a chunk to eat without grabbing for anything else....


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2007)

Havarti with caraway seeds, or with herbs.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2007)

This is pretty much an impossible question for me since I have yet to meet a cheese - any cheese - that I haven't liked in some capacity. At this point in life, I think the only cheese I enjoyed as a child but don't care for much now is the Norwegian "Gjetost", which I find much too sweet as an adult.

I love them all - from cheddar to Limburger & back again. (I'd sell any relatives I don't like if Liederkranz would come back again - lol!!) But I guess, just off the top of my head (& I know I could come up with DOZENS more), the following are my favorite "grab a hunk for a snack" cheeses:

Kashkavel - a salty sheep's milk cheese.
Kasseri - ditto.
(Both of the above are excellent cheeses to pair with some good marinated olives & a few canned stuffed grape leaves with a squeeze of fresh lemon juice. Talk about an ultra snack!!)
Wisconsin Brick - must be a real authentic Wisconsin Brick cheese to qualify.
Queso Fresco with Jalapeno Pepper - used to be able to get this at a local supermarket until recently - boo hoo!!!
Aged Gruyere - nothing beats a good aged Gruyere; solid, satisfying, & nutty.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> Queso Fresco with Jalapeno Pepper - used to be able to get this at a local supermarket until recently - boo hoo!!!



Hey, Breezy. I've bought Queso Fresco at Wal-Mart, although I don't remember if they had a variety with jalapenos.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2007)

No, unfortunately they don't (although I continue to check whenever I'm in there).

The only store that used to carry it around here was Food Lion, but they haven't had it in months.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2007)

Oooh - just remembered another favorite, especially at this time of year:

Any blue-veined cheese (Maytag, Gorgonzola, Stilton, etc.) with slices of very ripe, juicy, pear & a glass of nice ruby Port.  Yum.


----------



## Caine (Nov 12, 2007)

Trader Joe has this "sandwiched" cheese, with Cheddar on the top and bottom and Stiltson in the middle, that I am rather fond of.


----------



## GB (Nov 12, 2007)

Like Breezy, there is no way I could pick just one. Cheese is one of my favorite foods and there are so many different types that I love. Just to throw one out that no one has said yet, but not necessarily my "favorite" is Jarlsberg. I grew up with this stuff and love it. I enjoy a nice big chunk of it or thin slices of it or melted on a bagel with some lox. Each way tastes different to me and I love all of them.


----------



## bigjimbray (Nov 12, 2007)

I have tried alot of different cheeses in my life and I have enjoyed probably 99% of
them. I have a weeny dog that justs loves cheeses.n his favorite food though is 
peanut butter. but I havent found a cheese that he won`t eat.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 12, 2007)

First Maytag Blue second good wisconsin aged brick ( almost Limburger ) Third Ferry vill Wisconsin Colby. _I have yet to meet a cheese I did not like_


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 12, 2007)

I love all cheeses american and foreign I dont have a favorite as I love what ever comes along.I have had some Bulgarian Feta that is by far better than American and other foreign. I order from Igourmet.com to get the great ones and yet I dont mind Velveeta at times either.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 12, 2007)

Try though I might, I've never been able to really get into cheese.  I like it as a partner with many things, and I think it's one of the ultimate sandwich additions.  If I were too just pick up a hunk of cheese and bite, I'd have to go with fresh mozzarella.  Few things I've eaten, even beyond cheese, have such a refreshingly clean taste.  I love it with just a little salt and pepper, or sometimes just sliced thin, with a fresh-off-the-plant basil leaf, a thin slice of heirloom tomato, and just a teensy touch of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## middie (Nov 13, 2007)

Munster and mozerella. Asiago is another one I like.


----------



## classiccook (Nov 18, 2007)

Homemade ricotta or smoked provolone, though I'm really not picky when it comes to cheese!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 18, 2007)

Sharp cheddar or parmessan.


----------



## Essiebunny (Nov 18, 2007)

Definitely a sharp cheddar!!!! I wish I had some to eat with my apple pie this evening.


----------



## merstar (Nov 19, 2007)

Drunken Goat, Parmigiano Reggiano, Swiss Gruyere, Aged Dutch Gouda, young goat cheese, aged goat cheese, such as Bucheron...


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 19, 2007)

"Stinky cheeses" are my favorites. Also like a good sharp cheddar.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 20, 2007)

Honestly.  Good sharp Wisconsin Cheddar...  BUT it has to be from the wax dipped wheels.  Cracker Barrel etc..... not the same...


----------

